# Siesta Key Hyatt  UPDATE



## Carmel85 (Mar 13, 2008)

Could any Tuggers that live of visit Siesta Key PLEASE let us know if they have started to build the Hyatt Siesta Key?

Sarasota is very close PLEASE need a update. Last update is that the old hotel was Demolished!!!

Any marriott,Hilton or DVC owners or Sarasota or Siesta Key owners or residents PLEASE help us update the progress of the Hyatt Siesta Key.

Thank you


----------



## jjlovecub (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm driving out that way on Wed or Thurs next week. I'll let you know what I see


----------



## Kal (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's a picture of the site today:


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kal said:


> Here's a picture of the site today:



KAl,


I love that picture now can you make that happen in HAWAII?

I personally will take a picture and other hyatt owners can also if Hyatt get the approval next week.

I leave Florida to all of you Kal, Mesa and Benji Im a west coast guy so you will not find me in Florida to often compared to Hawaii or Tahoe.

Why go to Florida when Hawaii is the same distance and Tahiti is only 3 hours more.


LOVE that picture!!!!


NOW let get more info on the actual building or Siesta Key!!! HELP HELP!!!

Also could use info on NYC very quiet from Hyatt.


----------



## Transit (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats funny ,I almost choked on my cereal.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 14, 2008)

Transit said:


> Thats funny ,I almost choked on my cereal.



We could really use some new info on Siesta KEt PLEASE help is out!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 18, 2008)

Siesta key has 3 different point levels for their 2 bedroom units

2950,2575 and 2200 points..


----------



## Transit (Mar 18, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Siesta key has 3 different point levels for their 2 bedroom units
> 
> 2950,2575 and 2200 points..



Wow, 2200 for the lowest season ? Will it be all 2bedrooms?


----------



## Kal (Mar 18, 2008)

Tells us an interesting story on what it will take to get into Siesta Key.  I suspect this will be the typical points structure for all the new residence resorts.


----------



## Transit (Mar 18, 2008)

It's a good thing I took your advice here Kal,Carmel .I had a 1400 point unit in my hand for a great price.When you guys said those small point units wouldn't cut it for the next set of resorts I held off. Thanks guys .


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 18, 2008)

Transit said:


> Wow, 2200 for the lowest season ? Will it be all 2bedrooms?



Im not 100% sure but I have seen the floor plans and YES all the units are 2 bedrooms but some have den and study (I think Hyatt got around this with the city or county in not showing bedrooms).

Standard 1865-2006 sq ft  2bed 3 bath  (true 2 bedroom)
Premium  1980-2625  sq ft  2 bed 3.5 bath  +DEN 2950 points (3 bedroom)
Deluxe   2625--2920 sq ft  2 bed 4bath + Den + Study  (4 bedroom)

Again I really feel these are 3 bed and 4 bed units but Hyatt must have to call them Den and Study for some rule or regulation because most have a closet and most have bathrooms (NO windows so legally they can not accommodate over night guests)

Really high end finishes in these units like Aspen and Nothstar VERY high end.

Im sure Hyatt will have fixed weeks and float season and points values will go up and down with the seasons, but if you want PRIME TIME in Florida it is going to cost you some POINTS.... 4000-4400 points are looking better and better for a great Hyatt portfolio to have for your family.

I see Hawaii is starting to look good we just need that approval next week.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 18, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Im not 100% sure but I have seen the floor plans and YES all the units are 2 bedrooms but some have den and study (I think Hyatt got around this with the city or county in not showing bedrooms).
> 
> Standard 1865-2006 sq ft  2bed 3 bath  (true 2 bedroom)
> Premium  1980-2625  sq ft  2 bed 3.5 bath  +DEN 2950 points (3 bedroom)
> ...



Hey Carmel, since you have seen the floor plans can you tell us if any of the units will have lock-offs? I know Northstar has a few lock-offs. Since I travel with just the wife (no kids) I hate wasting points on a second bedroom that will not be used. 

Also, I would be very surprised if the new Hyatt NYC is all 2 and 3 bedrooms since NCY is not very family friendly and adults often like to visit there w/o the kids.

-TJ

:whoopie:  :zzz:  (fun with icons)


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 18, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> Hey Carmel, since you have seen the floor plans can you tell us if any of the units will have lock-offs? I know Northstar has a few lock-offs. Since I travel with just the wife (no kids) I hate wasting points on a second bedroom that will not be used.
> 
> Also, I would be very surprised if the new Hyatt NYC is all 2 and 3 bedrooms since NCY is not very family friendly and adults often like to visit there w/o the kids.
> 
> ...



TJ 

Remember Im Carmel85 and NOT carmel who is a joker and tells many false statements!!! Just to set that straight

I have seen NO LOCK-OFFS in Siesta Key  ALL 2 bedrooms units but I will confirm this very soon for you.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 19, 2008)

NO LOCK OFF UNITS at Siesta Key!!


Again I urge if you are sitting on 1880 or less points you are not going to get into theses new resorts. Yes there are some weeks at 1880,1400 and 1300 weeks ALL off SEASON and you have a very very rare chance in getting these units because there are ONLY 4 of these units in the development of Siesta Key ALL corner units with city and (turn your head view of the ocean).

Ocean FRONT VIEW ROOMS  will cost you many many points well over the 2200 point level 2950 points for a full 7 days prime time , 2575 will you might get a city view or possible ocean view, 2200 get you only 4 units again only a corner room(city view).


I will have more info to give in about 3-5 weeks with the exact weeks and points, Kal will have it on his website with in 4 weeks and all other info.
Kal has the best website even better than Hyatts.   


BUY HYATT NOW you will need 4000-4400 points to really be in the Hyatt system and really have a good chance on getting these great units to use.

Or you can pay about 500-700K and buy into Siesta Key. Wait till you see NYC costs!!


----------



## Autoeng (Jun 11, 2008)

Just returned from SK last week. They were drilling the pylons then.


----------



## Kal (Jun 11, 2008)

Is that the same as a concrete "piling"?


----------



## Autoeng (Jan 29, 2009)

*New pics - well from Christmas*

Was in Siesta Key over Christmas and took some pics of the new Hyatt being constructed.

Street view





Close up street view





Beach view


----------

